# Bbq Competition this weekend!



## jbellard

So I will be leading a team of 2 adults and 6 high school guys doing a bbq competition in Shreveport, La this weekend.
I do youth ministry and so this event is to introduce teenage guys to smoking meat. I’ll have them help with cutting packages open. Seasoning some. And the big one is making sure to keep the fire fed and stable.  That’s the biggie as y’all know. We did alright last year but there was one time where the temps dropped to 175. Didn’t affect meat and kid woke up and saw it and got it back up to temp. 
Should be fun. 
I am doing the pork butts and babybacks and my buddy is doing the brisket.
We did this comp last year and got 16th in butts, 18 in ribs and 20 in brisket out of about 33 teams. Not bad but didn’t know what to expect at all.
Just bought meat this morning, it's on ice and getting ready for tomorrow.

I’ll be using my smoker “Old Smokey” as my kids have named it.

We will be using hickory and pecan for wood.
A friend is letting us use his camper for cat naps and to get warm for a bit. Will be 50 degrees at night, perfect for me but cool for some (in Louisiana).

I’ll add more pics as we go and put the food on here once it’s done.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## weev

Good luck!


----------



## jbellard

Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE

Yum!
I wish I could be a Judge and taste test!
Looks like TBS from Ol Smokey! All Y'all have a great time!


----------



## jbellard

Thanks. 
I forgot that we are also doing a people’s choice award where we will have to provide 300 portions for the public to sample. They will have a token that they will give to their favorite food so hopefully we have lots of tokens. 
We are doing pork butt for this part. I got butts so hopefully they come out nice. Will take the best one for the comp.


----------



## 73saint

Good luck man!  Wish I’d known about that, we did hogs for the cause this year and had a ball!  Want to start doing comps in and around the southeast.


----------



## jbellard

Thanks. It’s called Grillin for grads and raises money for high school seniors. 
Pretty good deal


----------



## tropics

Good Luck and nice work teaching the young ones
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

Good luck again , nice job on the role model.


----------



## bbqbrett

That is awesome you are doing the competition and even more so that you are helping out those kids!  Good luck I will be looking forward to the updates.


----------



## jbellard

Well I’m recovering from the bbq competition today but we had a great time. I had 4 HS guys out there and they got to help season the meat, set up the site and help keep the fire going all night long.
Of course in the heat of battle and trying to get meat turned in,
I forgot to take pics of our finished products but after finishing 18th my pulled pork last year, I got a call and won 6th Place. My buddy who did our brisket got 5th and $100 that we are putting towards our summer outreach camp scholarships!
All in all it was a great time.
This was the first time I’ve cooked pork butts on my stick burner and you really can tell the difference of meat getting cooked using wood and fire.  No comparison so if you are wanting the real deal, get a stick burner and be ready to babysit. The end product is worth it!!!


----------



## gmc2003

Congratulations on the place and for a good cause.

Chris


----------



## jbellard

Thanks Chris!


----------



## SonnyE

Congratulations!
There may be some Bar-B-Que Chef's being born there. ;):)


----------



## jbellard

Hoping so SonnyE. I’ve heard from these guys that they just haven’t done “manly” things like this before. So I gladly helped them out.


----------



## bbqbrett

Nice job.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jbellard

Thanks brett!


----------



## weev

Great Job  and way to get the guys involved


----------



## dcecil

What an awesome thing you did here in more ways than one.  Gives me an idea for our Church to do a fund raiser cook out.  Great Job.


----------



## jbellard

Cecil,
It was a ton of fun. Ask me any questions if you like. 

Jeffrey


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Everything looks great. Looks like an awesome time and great thing you did!

I must say though that purple and gold jacket really drug down your pics though!


----------



## jbellard

Oh smokin Vol!!!

Hilarious really.  That’s not me but I am a Tiger. Class of 2001. 

It was perfect weather that weekend and you needed just a light jacket. 
Hot and steamy here now. 
Thanks for looking and I hope everyone gets the chance to do a “fun” serious competition some day.


----------

